# Question for Men....



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

Tell me the one thing you love about your wife? Tell me the one thing that annoys you about your wife?

BG: I'm trying to repair my marriage, it's been very hard because I had suspected an EA during one of our rough patches, we've had a few rough patches. I may have caught this EA in the very beginning but now I'm on high alert which I've never felt I had to be as I gave my husband a lot of space and freedom. Before the suspected EA and for a long time, I had become emotionally distant and disconnected, this much is my fault. We are now trying to reconcile and we are in marriage counseling. Things are going nicely. He knows I would leave him if he ever betrayed me. He swears he has never cheated - his interpretation is that there was not nor have been any PA. Although I saw this as an opening to an EA, but nothing really developed. He has only admitted to having had poor judgement in communicating to that OW whom he ran into at an event last month that I was suppose to go to but decided that I wanted to stay home with our new baby since we didn't get a sitter. He came home the next day drunk like a sunk and while he was passed out got a text from the OW. I never said anything because it wasn't too incriminating, but a week later I found another string of texts and some odd behavior. I eventually confronted him and he explained. Sorry I went out on a tangent, but I wanted to share a little BG.

So I just wanted to hear from you men, what does your wife do that you love and what is it that if you could you would change?

Thanks.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I love my wife's smile. That's what first attracted me to her, and I spotted it all the way across a big conference room full of people. To this day it can light up a room. 

If I could change anything... well frankly it would be that she had a LOT more passion and desire for me.


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 24, 2012)

I love her affection and loving.
Unfortunately that is also my annoyance, because these days she is just so damned short of them.

When its good its good, but the infrequency gets to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

she a awsome mom


shes a shelfish wife!


----------



## Standing_Firm (Mar 20, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> I love the way my wife looks at me.
> 
> If I could, I would stop the aging process so I could make love to her forever.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you, hopefully, they keep coming.

I love that my husband is very passionate about things. And that he is a really great and helpful dad...we have a young baby.

I don't like that his temper is so short and sometimes he comes off as an angry man.

Much like one of you said, or along the same lines....when my husband is happy, he is SO happy, but when he is not happy, it can get SO bad.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Verushkita said:


> Tell me the one thing you love about your wife? ...what does your wife do that you love...


Well there's kinda two questions here because things we love about our spouse would include physical attributes. One thing I love *about *my wife is her walk. In the movie _Some Like It Hot_, Jack Lemmon said this while following Marilyn Monroe:

"Will you look at that! Look how she moves! It's like Jell-O on springs. Must have some sort of built-in motor or something. I tell you, it's a whole different sex!"​
That about sums it up ♥

Her kindness and thoughtfulness are things she *does* that I like. You have to be careful expressing likes around my wife. --She'll run right out and get you whatever it is you said you like. 





Verushkita said:


> Tell me the one thing that annoys you about your wife? ...what is it that if you could you would change?


She has organizational and managerial skills far beyond anything I'll ever have, but sometimes that's annoying. Perfect example: Her sister has a flat tire on the other side of town. My wife says, "No problem. I'll have Stephen run out and fix it for you." It's not that I resent helping her sister, (I don't) but I don't like the presumption that I'm a repairman at her disposal. I have prior committments and deadlines of my own.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Verushkita said:


> Tell me the one thing you love about your wife? Tell me the one thing that annoys you about your wife?


I love the little girl in her... You know, that little tromping walk, when I catch her singing (she’s purely awful and knows it), the general tom-foolery that would amuse only another child at heart.

What annoys me? The examination and the way she defines ‘where she is in life’ by what she doesn’t have and feels ‘entitled’ to have. Whatever makes that “have not” list becomes failure. She seeks out failure instead of success. How can you ever be happy and content when you live a life of failure in your mind?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I love the fact that she can talk to some stranger for 5 minutes and know their family history, their age, how many kids they have, you name it... 

I would change that fact that she is so into mommy mode that she has forgotten what a sexy woman she is...


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

I love too many things about my wife to really name one.

I am frustrated about too many things to really name one


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Love*: STBXW is a "go-getter," largely unafraid of any obstacle in her path; a great lover of both kids and animals. Also is unparalleled in her organizational skills.

*Dislike*: She can be rather condescending and belittling, by intention or otherwise. Also, she has the potential to act worse than a tax auditor on the minutest of financial details. Some folks can merit getting a pass from her for thousands. I, conversely, as her husband, got my backside richly raked over the coals for amounts not even reaching the $5.00 threshold! Go figure!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I love everything about her. The only thing that bothers me is she is so down on herself. It is very hard for her to view herself as beautiful and sexy. I really want her to get out of that shell and enjoy her beautiful self, feel sexy and feel her sexuality.


----------



## Tommyboy (Mar 23, 2012)

So many things to love about my wife. I love her playfulness. She will just start to sing and dance for no reason and think that is perfectly normal. Which it is for her. 

What I do not like about her is her organization skills. She is kinda messy. I will come home from work and there will be cloths thrown everywhere. She just looks at me with her big beautiful eyes and say " Im sorry, I couldn't find anything to wear".


----------



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

Tommyboy said:


> What I do not like about her is her organization skills. She is kinda messy. I will come home from work and there will be cloths thrown everywhere. She just looks at me with her big beautiful eyes and say " Im sorry, I couldn't find anything to wear".


:lol: i can totally relate on this one. sorry about that, but it did make me smile.


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

I love when my wife kisses me! Not talking pecks, pecks aren't kissing. When she kisses me the dopamine release I feel melts me down to my toes! If a choice between sex and kiss, I'll take the kiss everytime.

It annoys me that she won't kiss me more. Every few days doesn't cut it. We used to kiss passionately every day several times when we were younger (40s currently).


----------

